# High lofted hybrid / rescue clubs



## Vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi guys. Joined the forum today & looking forward to using it!
I play off 14 but for the past 12 months or so have been plagued with a shank problem. I've had lessons, seen the problem on video, and pretty much worked it out now. Apart from a fault in my swing which had gradually crept in the main problem was in my head.....I felt I was going to let one fly each time I took an iron out of my bag!
One solution I found was to use my Cobra Baffler 6 iron replacement 28 degree loft. The hosel is on top out of the way, so no chance of hitting a shank! Total confidence, enjoyment and results. During the worst of my shank problem I used this baby for almost every shot, choking down to the hosel to play a 90 yard par 3!
So what about higher lofted hybrids? 
I see that Cobra are bringing out a T Rail Baffler range, with a 7 Hybrid 31 degree loft. Looks great but Â£120 is a bit pricey, and will I see much difference in distance between the 6 and the 7?
Cobra do a ladies Baffler Rail 7 iron replacement 34 degrees. I was wondering if it would be possible to change the shaft in this club to a mens? Would this work? I like the idea of a bigger gap between the two clubs. I thought the 34 degree ladies baffler would be more like an 8 iron.
I see that an American company, Thomas Golf, do a complete set of Hybrids...right down to sand wedge. I wouldn't go to that extreme but I like the idea of a confidence boosting hybrid 9 iron from 100 yards in. The problem here is I wouldn't buy any club without trying it first. Any one any experience of these clubs?
I'm playing really well at the moment & hitting my short irons beautifully. But right in the back of my skull is still that nagging doubt, will the next approach shot to the green nearly kill someone on the adjacent fairway?!
So, any help, advice, suggestions regarding high lofted Hybrid clubs?


----------



## DaveM (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry but there must be something really wrong somewhere. Why not just learn to hit normal clubs correctly?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 23, 2012)

Has your HCP stayed at 14 throughout this shank problem, if so im off to buy a #6 hybrid right now LOL

Welcome to the forum anyway


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 23, 2012)

I think you need to sort out the shanking before you go down some other road. Get some impact tape off ebay or somewhere, that'll let you see where the strike is. Shanking needs the help of a good pro IMO.

Welcome by the way.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 24, 2012)

If you can't hit a six iron you need lessons, not more gear.


----------



## Dave B (Jan 24, 2012)

I used to hit my irons very well and could hit the green quite frequently from 150yds or closer however I started shanking the ball for no reason and it was so frustrating as one shot would see me within 15ft of the pin and the next would be on the next fairway.

It was so destructive and frustrating because it would generally just creep into my game for no given reason and I'd hit 2-3 shanks in a row before sorting it out.

My advice would be to see your local pro. Unfortunately I had a few fundamantal issues with my swing and had to totally rebuild it however in the long term it has been worth it and although the odd shank does occasionally creep into my game I know what to do to rectify it.

It's not worth adapting or compromising as it's very likely you'll lose out in the long term.


----------

